# Old Sq. D 4 circuit panel



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

I found this today.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Square D XO, copper guts. Now that's old. :thumbsup:


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

That's a 2 circuit panel. And the way you have it configured, you're drawing both circuits from the same leg, while leaving the other leg unused.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

kbsparky said:


> That's a 2 circuit panel. And the way you have it configured, you're drawing both circuits from the same leg, while leaving the other leg unused.


You can get 4 circuits in it though, look at the cover.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

No you can't. Type XO breakers do not exist in piggy-back form.

The cover is made that way so that IF you reverse one of the breakers, the "on" and "off" wording is still valid. 

You have to reverse the breaker on the bus bars in order to utilize the other leg when using single pole breakers.

But upon closer inspection, I will amend my statement to say that is actually a 3 circuit panel. :whistling2:


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

kbsparky said:


> No you can't. Type XO breakers do not exist in piggy-back form.
> 
> The cover is made that way so that IF you reverse one of the breakers, the "on" and "off" wording is still valid.
> 
> ...


You are right, I just went back and reversed the breakers. :thumbsup:


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

BIGRED said:


> You are right, I just went back and reversed the breakers. :thumbsup:


:tt2:holy chit batman..:drink:


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I bet double o has a woody looking at that pic. He loves SQ D. :laughing:


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

ce2two said:


> :tt2:holy chit batman..:drink:


I don't know what you mean.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I just ran into one of those a couple days ago, in a cat piss hoarder house. For some reason it's in nowhere near as good of condition as yours is :001_huh:


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

*Square D XO, copper guts. Now that's old.*

Last I have seen those was late 90's early 2000 in Central Coast CA.

They would rebuild them ? At least the 50A ones. Why, i do not know ? 

They are thermal only i believe .

In NYC i have seen the Commercial version ,4 Combo Breaker . weird chit .
HOPE I NEVER SEE THEM AGAIN !

Donald " Outstanding Citizen of the Conch Republic "


I believe ?


----------



## trebgge68 (Jul 16, 2010)

I have seen these used in some older (1970's or older) mobile homes.


----------



## Dhfisher (May 6, 2011)

The old house I grew up in in Saginaw, Mi. Had a old Colt NoArc panel, probably around 60amp, mains were protected by two cartridge fuses, branch circuits by by four screw in fuses, yes Virginia, it was also knob and tube, rubber covered solid wire, no grounds, twisted terminations were soldered and insulated with friction tape the house was updated in the late 50,s to 100 amp service. I guess I am giving away my age.

Sent from my iPad using ET Forum


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

I saw one on a friends old wooden boat.


----------

